# Waxstock Paintshield and Spautopia



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Just a quick heads up on what I'll be up to at Waxstock. Preparations are well and truly under way now, all I can say is "the future is bright, shiny and exotic!"

I'll be supporting Paintshield.co.uk with their new ultimate Paint Protection Film, wire brush in hand! Yes we're going to be scratching and fixing the film right in front of your eyes, no compound needed 8) Just like this video






I'll also be joining Scholl Concepts UK Spautopia along with Amanda and the team, I'll be teaming up with another detailer and we'll be doing some solid polishing demos and showing how capable their compounds are including the new S30+ and S20 Blue :thumb:

Just a couple of quick teasers of the car preparations currently underway for Sunday.



















See you soon, Roy.


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

*Waxstock Scholl Concepts*

Cheers Roy! There's going to be loads going on at the Scholl Concepts stand. Our Scholl Concepts UK technical guys Kevin and John will also be on the stand to give advice. We've the latest two new products from Scholl, new Scholl merchandise and technical posters and all the old favourites. Getting packed now, ready for set up!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Look forward to meeting you !


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

As the home detailer, my shared unit is only 4 miles from the Peterborough Arena 8) I would to welcome everyone to The City of Peterborough, and hope you all have a great Waxstock :thumb:


----------

